# Lincolnshire Tarantula Society



## phiberoptix (Sep 17, 2010)

The Lincolnshire Tarantula Society (Invertebrates and reptiles too)
Lincolnshire Tarantula Society

Lincolnshire Tarantula Society will be holding a meeting on
*Sun 26th September @ 16:30hrs to 18:30hrs 
at the Old Clee Church Hall, Church Lane Grimsby, *
everyone welcome, Raffle prizes, Competitions, and Invertebrates for sale. 
_entrance £2 _
guests from House Of Spiders, M.I.S.C, STS, Jungle Zoo, Fangs n Fins
POI demonstration and Guest Scorpion speaker Lisa Baines
Best Invertebrate & Best Enclosure Competition
and dont forget the Childrens Fancy Dress Competition
more stalls been added daily - DO NOT MISS THIS EVENT


----------



## spughawk (Jun 14, 2009)

Shame its the same day as the Donny show


----------



## reddevil09 (Aug 19, 2009)

*im there*

i will be attending there, i have a table to promote the Staffordshire tarantula society, if any one is interested the site is STAFFORDSHIRE TARANTULA SOCIETY • Portal. there isnt much content on the site but its only been up for 2 weeks or so, but the more people who join, will give me an idea on what size venue to book for the first meet, so please sign up and refer to your friends.

thanx
chris STS


----------



## bryan357 (Jul 1, 2010)

Hi, can not find the venue on a map, can you please give me a postcode.


----------



## phiberoptix (Sep 17, 2010)

Yes m8, its @ DN32 8NB


----------



## spughawk (Jun 14, 2009)

I hope the meeting went well do you have plans for any more
Rob


----------

